# SDO 2016 bowfishing schedule for lanier,altoona,westpiont



## killersiverb (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is southern drawl outdoors 2016 bowfishing schedule we are doing three on lanier one on altoona and westpiont. Follow us on Facebook and give us a like!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 9, 2016)

Why west point? Nothing but trouble over there


----------



## S Adams (Mar 9, 2016)

I think if everyone stays away from campgrounds and houses then it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## killersiverb (Mar 9, 2016)

Ringer boat ramp is up the river away from the riff raff there should be no CensoredCensored up there


----------



## markland (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are some heavily populated lakes especially Lanier and Allatoona, please if you are going to hold a bowfishing tournament establish some red zone areas for those lakes or at least put all camp grounds and marina basins off limits or not closer then 300yds if you want to save you and everybody else that fishes them some trouble.  If you need help just ask me.
We held the 1st Muzzy Classic on Allatoon back in '99 and after a night of 70 complaints were told to never have another bowfishing tournament on that lake.  You will also need to look into obtaining permits to hold an event on those lakes as well, just like the bass tournaments have to do.  Good luck


----------



## killersiverb (Apr 28, 2016)

U should come join us.we have all that covered thanks bud.


----------



## markland (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds good as long as you have that covered I may just show up and shoot it.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## S Adams (May 4, 2016)

Do you have to put in at ringer or can you trailer to other boat ramps? Also any sign up for starting order?


----------



## killersiverb (May 19, 2016)

2 many heads bumping so decided to cancel the rest of these tournaments.  sorry folks


----------

